# forumdisplay.php  - internal server error 500



## alptraum (7. Jan. 2013)

Mein default forum URL : YAZKAC - vBulletin

Problem URL : http://www.yazkac.com/forumdisplay.php?f=13 ( nur in forumdisplay ) 

error log: 
	
	



```
[error] 17391#0: *1225 FastCGI sent in stderr: "PHP message: PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected $end in /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/forumdisplay.php(843) : eval()'d code on line 23" while reading response header from upstream, client: 77.116.247.8, server: yazkac.com, request: "GET /forumdisplay.php?f=13 HTTP/1.1", upstream: "fastcgi://127.0.0.1:9010", host: "www.yazkac.com"
```
Ich habe keine lösung gefunden. Haben sie eine Idee?


----------



## Till (8. Jan. 2013)

Das ist ein Fehler im php script und kein Server Fehler, per default werden php fehler unter debian im apache error.log ausgegeben und nicht im browser, daher stand er im log und es wurde nur ein Fehler 500 angezeigt. kannst du aber in der php.ini umstellen, wenn Du php Fehler im Browser sehen möchtest. In der Datei forumdisplay.php ist ein syntax Fehler in Zeile 23.


----------

